# Dell Inspiron 1100 monitor driver



## nkirkpatrick79 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello and thanks in advance for any help!
I recently purchased a laptop and installed Windows XP on it, without realizing what a nightmare I was gearing up for. I've finally re-installed, but have lost my screen res. It's stuck at 860 or something ridiculous. I need to find the driver and I'm curious to know what other surprises I may be in for. I've never come across this, and I've reformatted a lot of PC's (no laptops).
The info is........

Height:
14.1 inches or 15 inches (TFT)
8.5 inches or 9 inches (XGA)

Width:
14.1 inches or 15 inches (TFT)
11.3 inches or 12 inches (XGA)

Diagonal:
14.1 inch or 15 inch (TFT)
14.1 inch or 15 inch (XGA)

Refresh Rate: 60 Hz

Maximum resolutions: 1024x768 at 16.8 million colors.

Video Type: Direct AGP integrated graphics
Host Interface: integrated direct AGP
Video controller: Intel UMA Integrated
Video Memory: 1 MB with Intel DVMT up to 32 MB (with 128 of system memory) or 64 MB (with 256 MB of more of system memory)
LCD interface: SPWG-A

PLEASE HELP ME! N.Payge :sigh:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Are you sure you have installed the latest drivers for the video card? A laptop generally doesn't need a monitor driver. Check Dell's support web site.


----------



## nkirkpatrick79 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have checked the Dell website. I haven't installed a driver for the video card. I'm not sure where I would find the information to begin looking for one. I assumed the monitor needed a driver because I can't change the resolution size or the bit color. There is a default monitor on the (monitor properties) screen, and I'm sure that isn't correct. The shape is nothing alike. How do I how which one is causing the problem?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Like ct said, laptop monitors don't usually need drivers. I would look around the DELL site, or give them a call and put the #1 rated customer service to work. Since it is onboard video, you probably just need to find your chipset drivers.

EDIT: Straight from DELL.com
Install the Drivers, Utilities, and Applications CD

Insert the Drivers, Utilities, and Applications CD in the CD drive.
The ResourceCD Installation window appears.

Click the OK button.
The Welcome to the InstallShield Wizard window appears.

Click the Next button.
The InstallShield Wizard Complete window appears.

Click the Finish button.

*AND*
Install the Intel Graphics Technology 845GL Video Driver

Insert the Drivers, Utilities, and Applications CD in the CD drive.
The message Welcome Dell System Owner appears.

Click the Next button.
The Search Criteria menu appears.

Click to select My System from the Topic menu.
The list of all available drivers for the Inspiron 1100 appears.

Click to select Intel Graphics Technology 845GL under Video Drivers.

Scroll to the bottom, and click the Extract button.
The Video: Intel Graphics Technology 845GL Driver window appears.

Click the Continue button.
The message Select the folder where you want to unzip the files to appears.

Click the OK button.
The message Folder 'C:\dell\Drivers\R56939 does not exist. Do you want to create it?" appears.

NOTE: If the application has already been installed, the message Folder 'C:\dell\Drivers\R56939 already exists. Do you want to overwrite it? appears. If so, click the Yes to All button. 



Click the Yes button.
The message All files were successfully unzipped appears.

Click the OK button.
The Intel® Extreme Graphics Driver Setup window appears.

Click the Next button.
The License Agreement appears.

Read the license agreement.

Click the Yes button to accept and continue.
The message InstallShield® Wizard Complete appears.

Click to select Yes, I want to restart my computer now.

Remove the Drivers, Utilities, and Applications CD from the CD drive.

Click the Finish button.
The computer will now restart.


----------

